# Spring is coming up



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Last saterday you could smel the spring. The water was freezing cold but Paco didn't care. He enjoyed his first swim for this year. 

1









2









3









4









5









6









7


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ric,the last shot is WOW!!!!!!You always make me wow! But this one is super cool.Paco is very powerful dog.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

woohooo Rik, what an amazing set of pics, love the last few but the last one is just effin awesome ( scuse the french ). Superb !!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry Rik, but after another look I now prefer the 5th shot, his expression, the clarity, and you've really captured the movement.............I'm so jeolous !!!!!!


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

O my goodness, those are fantastic!!!!
Rik you are an awesome photographer and Paco is a beautiful dog!!

:appl:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the last one!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ric,spill some setting from last shot.I want to try to attend some lousy shots.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Great shots - the last picture is AWESOME


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing pictures. Paco was really cruising. That last shot with the wall of water following him is stunning. Great camera work.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Great photos - love them all.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Rik, Your phptography of Paco in the water are always AMAZING!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

That last shot is AMAZING, I nearly fell off my chair!!! WOW!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

that last shot is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!!!!!


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

What AWESOME pictures !!!! Fantastic action shots !!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't believe that last photo. Great, great picture of a golden on full flight.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW! Really amazing pix, even my 8 year old is saying how awesome they are!


----------



## Nikki Boy (Mar 14, 2009)

Whoa amazing shots - what kind of camera are you using to get those? It goes without saying but beautiful Golden's!!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Those are extraordinary shots, Rik. And that last one...is SPECTACULAR!!!! Love intense look on Paco's face. He's beautiful!!

~Jackie


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

My DH is an amateur photo nut. Did you use a fast shutter speed and a large aperature setting? He said you are really good!!!


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

those are amazing pics, you have some real talent. I love the excitement and determination on his face.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Way cool! Paco is intense and those are some great shots. What camera settings were you using. I am having a hard time getting real crisp shots when Zoe is in a full sprint.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Awesome photos. You have great talent.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You are so talented as a photographer and have a handsome subject. That last shot is just stunning and one of the best I have ever seen. Keep them coming with Paco


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome shots of that handsome boy!!! 

Looks like one very happy boy


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'M ALL A 'WOW' TOO! That last pic is just amazing! I'm putting a new camera on my wish list.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I LOVE the water "blanket". He looks all wrapped up in it.. AMAZING!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just had to bump this up after looking at them again. WOW!!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Amazing! I love #3 & #7...just Awesome!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Those pictures are unbelieveable! You can just see where the force is building up to the finale!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you all. 



davebeech said:


> sorry Rik, but after another look I now prefer the 5th shot, his expression, the clarity, and you've really captured the movement.............I'm so jeolous !!!!!!


Thanks Dave. Wait for a sunny day and try it. It is not that difficult.



olik said:


> Ric,spill some setting from last shot.I want to try to attend some lousy shots.


Thank you Olik. Give it a try. Shutterspeed is important. The settings from the last picture: Iso 200, focal length 150mm, aperture 4.5 and shutterspeed 1/640. Try to get your camera on the same level as the dogs eyes. (flat on your belly in the mud if neseccary :yuck



Emma&Tilly said:


> That last shot is AMAZING, I nearly fell off my chair!!! WOW!






Nikki Boy said:


> Whoa amazing shots - what kind of camera are you using to get those? It goes without saying but beautiful Golden's!!!


Thank you. I used a Nikon D2X and the Nikkor 70-200 f2.8 VR.



Miss Happy said:


> My DH is an amateur photo nut. Did you use a fast shutter speed and a large aperature setting? He said you are really good!!!


Thank you. The shutterspeed was fast 1/640 but not extreem. The aperture was 4.5 focal lenght 150mm.



rradovitch said:


> Way cool! Paco is intense and those are some great shots. What camera settings were you using. I am having a hard time getting real crisp shots when Zoe is in a full sprint.


Thank you. The shutterspeed was between 1/400 and 1/640. Focal length between 150 en 200mm. Aperture 4.5 and iso 200.



BeauShel said:


> You are so talented as a photographer and have a handsome subject. That last shot is just stunning and one of the best I have ever seen. Keep them coming with Paco


Thank you Carol 



cham said:


> Those pictures are unbelieveable! You can just see where the force is building up to the finale!


Yes that was the idea :curtain:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Beautiful pictures and of course a beautiful, powerful, fun loving dog!
Really nice photos. I'm afraid the great pictures require too much commitment (lying in cold mud?!) so I'll just have to look at yours.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> I LOVE the water "blanket". He looks all wrapped up in it.. AMAZING!


It reminds me of a superhero cape!

Ric once again.... absolutely AMAZING!!!!:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I need to pop my eyes back in my head because that last picture takes the cake! Unbelievable!!! Nice job, and you have an awesome subject


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rik - are you setting up beforehand and having someone throw a ball or a retrieve?? Also are you prefocusing on exit point? Those are remarkable pictures and obvioulsy trying to pick your brain a little.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy Smokes! They're all wonderful, but my favorite is the last. Wow!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



coppers-mom said:


> Beautiful pictures and of course a beautiful, powerful, fun loving dog!
> Really nice photos. I'm afraid the great pictures require too much commitment (lying in cold mud?!) so I'll just have to look at yours.


The mud is not only cold but also dirty :yuck: but I love it.




sharlin said:


> Rik - are you setting up beforehand and having someone throw a ball or a retrieve?? Also are you prefocusing on exit point? Those are remarkable pictures and obvioulsy trying to pick your brain a little.


Yes my daughter throws a ball , but I didn't prefocus at the exit point. I used the Nikkor 70 200 2.8 AFS VR. This lens is focussing incredible fast. But I believe in this angle almost every lens is fast enough (focus) for a good result. It would be much more difficult if the dog is running into your direction like this one.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Great photos! I wish Champ would dart through water like that so I could *attempt* to get photos like that!! My favorite is the last one!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent shots! I love the water blanket! And I love my Nikon, but it is not your equipment, it is your skill.


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm sure I can't say anything that hasn't already been mentioned, but as an amateur photographer brand new to using a DSLR, these are really inspiring! I'm still learning what the terminology even means, let alone learning to use it to craft amazing images!

Paco's intensity and focus are truly impressive! What a beautiful dog!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Rik- amazing shots, I just love your photography! and Paco!


----------

